# Swapping to manual transmission questions.



## ourlee (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello,
I'd like to swap out my s-tronic for a 6-sp. Unfortunately in the States we don't have the 6-sp so does anyone know if the Golf R unit will work and if not, can someone here direct me to the best UK company to source a new or used unit.
My specs are 2017 220 hp petrol with Quattro.
Cheers, Rick in NJ
..
[attachment=0]098FDB60-0286-49B3-A0B7-0E2923C57DE3.jpeg[/attachmen


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

If nobody can help you out on here matey, I recently sourced a sigma shift from diesel geek who is based in the states. He seems to be pretty knowledgeable so drop him a line maybe


----------



## ourlee (Jun 4, 2020)

Cool, right now all I really need is a part number for the 6-sp Q 2.0 petrol. I'll compare it to the Golf R, if they match I'm in business. The Golf R part number is 02Q300052Q.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ourlee said:


> Cool, right now all I really need is a part number for the 6-sp Q 2.0 petrol. I'll compare it to the Golf R, if they match I'm in business. The Golf R part number is 02Q300052Q.


Im like 99.99% sure that "regular" (non TTS or RS) TT mk3 never came with manual 6-sp when spect in QUATTRO.
If you want regular TT with Quattro you can only get it with S-tronic.

If you wanted regular TT with manual 6sp you can only get it FWD.

Which car has Quattro and 6sp?
Answer: Audi TTS
Audi TTS came with option to have 6sp and Quattro system.

So maybe you should look up TTS transmission parts?

Also I can assume that cost of such undertaking is hardly worth it. Might as well ditch the car and buy one that has a manual transmission. Instead of butchering one. Idk if you will ever sell it in that condition. Also I cant imagine how this will work out with MOT testing. Bringing car for MOT test that now has completely different spec.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ourlee (Jun 4, 2020)

Thx Capt. Guess I'm on the hunt for a TTS transmission. (I'm in US, no manuals to be had)


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Keep us up to date with how you get on.

Are you expecting many coding issues? Sad but inevitable that you need to be an electronics genius to do a mechanical mod like changing the gearbox. My first car had three wires to the engine (water temp, oil pressure and contact breakers) and none to the gearbox. Bit different now.


----------



## ourlee (Jun 4, 2020)

There's a 3 part YouTube video showing the swap on a MQB GTI. The ECU adapted after 2 easy changes with an OBD 11. I'll link it in a few minutes.


----------

